# 38 s&w ammo



## Stella1 (Jun 20, 2011)

wondering if anyone has handloaded this cartridge? looking to make reloads for a ww2 enfield top-break revolver. I have 145g lead bullets w/.361 diameter, 38s&w cases, and w231 powder. thanks


----------



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, I've reloaded it for years. You've done the hard part, getting the .361 bullets, available through Grafs and Sons (Mexico, Missouri). Lee produces reasonably-priced reloading dies for .38 S&W with a carbide sizing die. With factory loads my 1945-vintage Enfield revolver (made by the Singer Sewing Machine Company, Ltd., Birmingham) stripped lead "fingernails" at the gap between cylinder and barrel, ejecting them to the sides. With the 145-grain bullets seated so that the overall length is 1.19" I no longer get any lead stripping. Anyway, I use 2.8-grains Bullseye with recent production R-P cases and Remington small pistol primers and get a muzzle velocity (mv) of 710fps. With 30-year old W-W nickel-plated cases I use 2.6-grains of Bullseye and CCI primers and get mv=700fps. Both with the 145-grain (mine are Suter's Choice) .361 bullets seated so the overall length is 1.19 inches.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I reload them. I have a set of old Lyman dies from the 1960's that are 38/357. I recommend you buy at least one reloading manual rather than try to use recipe stuff some one on the internet post. No body knows your hand gun and you should always start at the lowest load and work up for a safe experince.

 Al


----------



## Stella1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is an update-
Lee modern reloading 2nd edition shows this loading with a velocity of 669-675fps.

Powder- W231, 2.6gr
Case- Starline .38S&W
Bullet- Missouri Bullet Co. 145gr Lead RN, .361" diameter
Primer- CCI small pistol
COAL- 1.160"

All speeds measured using Competition Electronics prochronodigital chronograph at 10 feet.
Weather was sunny, 47f degrees.

Shot string--1-654, 2-693, 3-708, 4-683, 5-691, 6-705, 7-684, 8-696, 9-672, 10-664, 11-671, 12-687

Average velocity 684fps

Observations-Recoil was mild, no visible leading, very small amount of unburned powder in barrel and cylinder
Overall a sweet shooting load, accuracy not bad-10" pie plate at 25 yards double action only.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the data. 
I load for the .38 S&W using Unique. Mostly I use 3.0 grains and a 200 grain LRN bullet at .361. The pistol is a Webley Mk.IV.
Pete


----------



## Stella1 (Jun 20, 2011)

No problem.


----------

